# The cabin remodel



## m1west

Gary O motivated me to put it all in one place.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

This is the first picture it took on the first trip, after buying the place.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

This was the inside


----------



## FrancSevin

You did quite bit of effort to get it right.   I know you lost some outbuildings and equipment in the big fire last year.   Hope the fire didn't damage the house much.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> You did quite bit of effort to get it right.   I know you lost some outbuildings and equipment in the big fire last year.   Hope the fire didn't damage the house much.


The main cabin is the only thing that survived, and it was untouched. I will post the fire pictures as I get to them


----------



## m1west

Little greener up there then


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

The little boy guarding dad in the shithouse. Notice the little trees in the bottom photo all have blackened trunks. There must have been a small fire up there sometime prior to me getting the place.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

Closing in the porch and opening up the old exterior wall, that is now an interior wall.


----------



## m1west

More later


----------



## Gary O'

m1west said:


> More later


Love it

Yes.....more....please, sir


----------



## echo




----------



## Ceee

m1west said:


> View attachment 144571View attachment 144572


View is spectacular!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome work.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

Sure miss the little truck up there, very handy hauling anything anywhere up there. In time I will build another one, this time a dump bed.
This is where I got the wall put back together in its new configuration, porch and bathroom added. I had already done the septic at this point.


----------



## m1west

In the picture on the right side, those are 2 lithium barely packs totaling 7kw. When I got tired if feeding the generator and listening to it all day, I bought the inverter and the batteries. The inverter also charges from 110V. So this way, I could charge the batteries in about an hour off of the generator then turn it off. It was enough to last a whole day of saws drills microwave and lights. It cut down my fuel usage to a gallon of diesel over a 4 day trip and had lights at night.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

This was sometime in June 2020, brought the container home for the solar build and started digging the holes for the posts to elevate the container. Even whether is little snow around the cabin, right here its always 5 plus feet. Ground was like digging concrete, a real workout. I worked on the poles on the cabin trips and the container in the mornings between 6am and when it got too hot to work on it anymore, Around 10am. Took around a month to build all the frames for the panels and install them on the container. Plus building and installing a bench for the batteries and inverter.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

This was the 4th of July weekend, last trip I made before the fire, both back pols are in, I cut them off at truck bed height. I was still working on the container at home in the mornings. The fire happened in August the week before it was done. Little boy was guarding the steaks on the bbq.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

The fire, The fire started as I was finishing up the solar container at home, he day after the fire me and a buddy made the trip up there. It was closed off with a road block of fire and police. I was able to BS my way passed it by showing my contractors license and telling them I had equipment up there for the fire. On the forest road on the way up things were still smoking and popping. When we got to my place things were still smoking and a tree or 2 still burning. The 1500 gallon water tank was flat under a tree in the picture. This is how I found the cabin, burned completely around it but not burned. if you look passed the little truck you can see the cabin less than 100' away. I have no idea why the cabin didn't burn, No one tried to put out the fire up there. That big tree was a cedar over 100' tall. On the next trip I started clean up. I swept the roof because the trees dropped a bunch of needles after they got singed, under the needles was about 2 inches of ash, where it had burned during the fire.


----------



## m1west

I think closing in the porch and the steel security door I put on it may have helped it not catching fire, by closing off anything the fire could get under.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

This is welding the mounts and installing the panel frames on top the container and building the solar charger plate with the panel breakers, charge controller and 100 amp DC breaker.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

I installed the container about a week after the fire, it was still smokey. Backed in on the truck with it hanging over then welded it to the back 2 poles, chained it to the trees and drove out, until there was about a foot left on the truck, then jacked it up and pulled the truck out, welded on the front poles and concreted them in. Next day installed the ramp and the panels on the top frames. The next trip I ran all the cables from the panels to the charge controller and hooked up the batteries. I had already wired the panel in the cabin and ran a cable underground. As soon as I hooked up th 110V and turned it on we were out of the Stone Age. , lights, microwave, flush toilet  and no more need for the generator, and that was good because it burned up. No shower yet because the water tank and all the pipe burned up.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

First trip for the track van, much more room and comfort than the truck, supercharged 3 cylinder. Plenty of power. One thing we encountered I haven't before was the road was solid ice at least 4" thick. The van did OK but almost didn't make it up the steepest hill sliding all around. I have been slowly here and there been screwing studs in the tracks, almost done. No more of that crap. My son made the trip with me and we did som hiking and shooting.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

When the snow melted in 2021 me and the little boy ran 1200' of 1-1/2" PVC along the road supporting it with stakes in the hillside.
Then more digging in that awful soil. Buried the tank 1/2 way so I could leave water in it in the winter, trenching the road really sucked. I started at 7 am it took me 7 hours to dig down a foot across the road. When I started the Pick was sparking and bouncing off. Then we replaced all the buried pipe from the tank to the cabin a foot down, about 350'. Funny story, I first put the new tank in the same place as the old tank, hooked it up and filled it. turned it on and just had a trickle coming out of the yard spickets. the new tank is 600 gallons and the old 1500 gallons and much taller. So I thought I had lost the head pressure due to the tank being smaller. so moved it up the hill about 50' gaining about 10' in elevation. hooked it all up. SAME THING. The underground pipe melted shut about every 30' or so. That was done over 2 trips. Now we have water, power and septic. I bought a new heavy gauge standing rib roof and couldn't put it on last year due to another fire. The fire didn't reach us but it was so smokey on a trip I took up there that we left at 3am because we couldn't take it. When the snow melts this year, the roof is the first project. Should only take 1 trip for that, then I can get on the flooring ( wood look Ceramic tile )and cedar T&G boards on the walls. Long range will include stoning the exterior with the natural stone laying everywhere up there and steel shudders that lock from the inside.  I also have a Glenwood Sunny cook stove from the 1800"s thats really pretty that will go in there with Stainless pipe, that I plan to double wall and hold about 10 gallons of water. I want to harden it against fires and thieves. Down the road will be an outside kitchen and a small pond fed by the spring. Likely it will never stop evolving while I can still do it.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

Well my son and I were finally able to make a cabin trip. I called my local cabin neighbor up there and was told I could get in with a 4X4.
as the road had little snow left with some muddy spots, the road was not bad most of the way up with some wash out mud and snow. 
Not much for a 4X4 but you would not make it in a 2X.
The old place was intact and the ground thawed enough to get water from the water tank.
The tank on the toilet cracked and broke. I left water in it, I grew up in Michigan and never saw a toilet tank do that. Also had a plumbing leak that a PEX shark bite fitting got pushed out from freezing in a low spot. 
I was pleasantly surprised that around my property the trees are coming back nicely, I would say at least 75% survived if not more.
There are some areas up there where nothing is going to grow for a while. Im pretty sure thats why the road washes out now.
We hiked around and the kid was able to find a spot he likes for his cabin sight, nice natural flat spot that can be expanded when we cut the road in. Up above it there are some cottonwood trees growing and that normally means water, so with some digging he might have a spring near by. 
The next day we went into town for lunch and I was able to get a new shark bite pex fitting and repair my water leak. Now we could shower. I need to make  a plan to modify the water system, to make it easier to winterize without taking it apart.
We then did some shooting the next day and relaxed. Then the 5 hour drive home in the morning.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

finally got the old dozer on the mountain a couple weeks ago. Also hooked the spring line back to the tank and replaced the broken toilet, next trip will be the new roof.


----------



## m1west

Headed to the cabin tomorrow to do the roof.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

We left the house at 6:30 am, 5 hours later we got there and hit the ground running. We worked until 7pm and got the old roof completely off.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

The next day we were back out there at 6am, between roof wood repair, pulling nails adding screws and cleaning the roof, it was after lunch before we actually started putting underlay on the roof then layout. Also I bought the roof last year but couldn't install it due to fires up there, each panel has a plastic film that has to be removed 54 panels 10 minutes each to remove the plastic. The panels are standing rib with no exposed screws to leak and I bought it in the heaviest gauge metal they had. We got 4 panels on and quit at 7:30 pm


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

Next day Back out there at 6am. Got the rest of the panels on the hard side. The roof is 10" on 12" pitch for snow and its friggin steep. Even on plywood you slide down. We used an old piece of carpet and a safety harness with a strap to keep from falling off. The whole thing was a bitch. You wouldn't want to go off, especially the down hill side, long drop onto rocks. We got the underlay on the easy side as well as the lower sheets, then we pulled the plastic from the remaining sheets for morning, 7:30 pm again. Thursday morning, back out there at 6am. Finished all the sheeting and cleaned up. Duct taped the ridge as there was no time for the ridge cap. We were out of there headed home at around 10:30 am and got home around 3:30 pm. ass dragging. Monday I have to make a work trip to WA. state for a couple weeks. When I return I will finish the ridge cap and flashing. That was the last the hard projects, the others were Septic, solar installation and the re do of the entire water system after the fire. After this I can finally do the flooring and walls.


----------



## m1west

Finally may have enough time to return to the work cabin and finish the roof. Next week I plan to put the ridge cap on. and finish a couple things there wasn't enough time for in June. The weather should be in the 80's up there still, but ifs hit it early and quit around 11 am I should finish in a couple days. Before I go I have to cut the z channels that go between the ribs. Would have been nice if they came that way from the manufacturer. There are 36 pieces at 15-1/2" to cut and de burr. Its not hard work but the roof pitch is steep and the direct sunlight up there is brutal. I am happy to get it done.


----------



## m1west

Trip got postponed till next week, hot weather extended into the weekend. Even when not hot the sun up there is brutal out in the open. today 108, tomorrow 111, Friday 108, Saturday 94 Next Thursday will be 85 and it drops down from there. 85 here is 65 on the mountain. Then I can work all day rather than having to pack it in at 11 am.


----------



## FrancSevin

Three more inches of 1"minus base and my cabin site is ready. The company that built our 32'X14' shell last year is ready, anxious actually, to deliver it.  The road in was just graded. My 3/4 mile driveway needs a few spots leveled and graveled.  Some branches and brush cut back.

It comes a week from this Friday.  Getting to the site from Springfield MO will take at least an hour, if not two.

Setting it down on the foundation rock bed one- or two-hours tops.

It is a blank shell, walls and roof only, with a 36"front door we will replace with a 60" double slab glass door set i already have.  The two small windows on the front will be replaced with side slide Patio windows.  We have four 78"X36" over under's and four 56"X 36" over under's to bring in lots of lights.

Then the fun begins.


----------



## m1west

Thats a good start to your project. Sounds like yours is a ways from home like mine. I have until November sometime before the snow comes up there, plus winter is my busy time with real work. I didn't get a lot done this year due to, too much real work. But that is necessary to fund the projects. Once the ridge cap is on the roof. I can start the finish work on the inside. That should go fairly quickly. In my mind I have a couple phases of improvements up there to keep me busy for some time to come.


----------



## FrancSevin

My project is 250 miles away.  However, winter is less of a hinderance as I am in Missouri and at only 1300 feet.

Real work effected me seriously this year as help was dear and I had to literally run packaging lines myself.

The prefab structure is only a beginning.  I will be building, from scratch, a 12'X16' kitchen to connect the new building to the old "Bath House" which contains the power panel, water storage tank, workshop and bathroom.

I don't mean to horn in on your thread. But the similarities suggested I do so.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> My project is 250 miles away.  However, winter is less of a hinderance as I am in Missouri and at only 1300 feet.
> 
> Real work effected me seriously this year as help was dear and I had to literally run packaging lines myself.
> 
> The prefab structure is only a beginning.  I will be building, from scratch, a 12'X16' kitchen to connect the new building to the old "Bath House" which contains the power panel, water storage tank, workshop and bathroom.
> 
> I don't mean to horn in on your thread. But the similarities suggested I do so.


You not horning in, keep it going I need the motivation and maybe get ideas from your project. And yes it is similar. I am 290 miles about 4.5 to 5 hours then in the winter add a couple hours to deal with the track van and slow trip up the road to the cabin. Not to mention daylight hours are short. Not much gets done on winter trips except some hiking and shooting.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> You not horning in, keep it going I need the motivation and maybe get ideas from your project. And yes it is similar. I am 290 miles about 4.5 to 5 hours then in the winter add a couple hours to deal with the track van and slow trip up the road to the cabin. Not to mention daylight hours are short. Not much gets done on winter trips except some hiking and shooting.


Our distance is dead on actually.  Springfield MO is 250 miles..  That's where we have our bungalow and go on Friday nights. Saturday it is another 45 miles to the Sailboat or Hippie Ridge.

If we move to Hippie Ridge then the sailboat will be 90 miles away.  I'm not sure how that will work out for us.


----------



## m1west

If you move to Hippie ridge, you will have to retire or move the business, that commute would be brutal.


----------



## m1west

My plan after retirement in 2 years, unless everything keeps falling apart and inflation screws that up. I plan to do extended stays up there of months at a time, both summer and winter. By that time it should be livable. Its actually better now than some of the places we lived as a kid. My sister and I were just joking about that. At least has heat and electricity, couple times as a kid we didn't have that.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> If you move to Hippie ridge, you will have to retire or move the business, that commute would be brutal.




The wife thinks we could move there and live. I know the truth is that we could live there and survive. The business will die without me driving it.  I don't think my son has the spunk and spurs to keep it going.   So it will shut down.  Some parts may go tocustomer one of which is in Springfield MO, near Hippie Ridge.

I would love to live off grid. I don't believe most people, including my wife, understand what that actually will be like.

No internet
Running water if you run, don't walk, to the well or creek
Laundry isn't a pod tossed in a machine and push a button
Cooking requires more that defrosting meat and starting the stove.
Dishes have to be washed BY HAND!
Leisure time is virtually nonexistent.  If you have too much of it, you don't exist for long.
The garden produces food if you work at it, and learn how to can it.
The daily routine is the same struggle every day.
The necessities of life, TP, bacon, scotch become very dear.
It never goes away until you die.


----------



## m1west

Yes living off grid, without running water, electricity or internet would be tough.
I have all those things at the cabin, winter would  still be tough.
I don't plan on living there. where I live is great 9 months of the year with 3 months of f*&^king hot. we are in the last few days of that here now. I have confidence my son will be able to run the business, he knows all the customers, some on a personal level and they like him.
My plan is to live here in Valley Springs and do extended stays on the mountain. I would like it done to where its just the fun place to go, but in reality is I will likely finish the inside over the next year or so is realistic.
Then move outside and who knows what I will think of, right now outside includes adding natural stone to the exterior thats laying everywhere up there and an outside kitchen with a big wood burning stone oven to do big pieces of meat on holidays, like a small pig or a whole rack of prime rib.


----------



## Melensdad

When we built out in the country we built a combination of our dream home & our cabin in the woods.

Now it is too big, with too many windows and too inefficient.  I keep looking at solar and wind power but my state is smart enough to not offer me "tax incentives" (paid for by my neighbors) to install that stuff so it is not actually economically feasible to put a solar roof on my home.  And the lovely Mrs_Bob likes when I have the swimming pool set to 90 (F) degrees.  So we are not really the most efficient home in the area!!! 

This year I put new heat reflecting solar film on the windows, that helped a lot.  I turned the pool heater down, and now turn it up the day before I expect she will jump in.  But we are a long way away from living "off grid" given the size and lifestyle we lead.  I'd love to be more independent.

Two water systems, two septic systems, 2 generators (1 full home NG system + 1 emergency gasoline), but a long way away from cabin living.


----------



## FrancSevin

Loading up for a week long construction period at Hippie Ridge.
My gravel guy has let me down so I will be hauling and unloading 3 pickup loads of 1" minus base rock.
The prefab cabin shell arrives this Thursday.
Cathy and I cleared and fixed the incoming road.  3/4 of a mile we blazed thru the woods during the last year.
The house comes Thursday AM.  I told the guy, "Bring chainsaws and loppers for the county gravel road coming in."

Once set, I plan to hook up temporary power with some Romex off the meter pole.

I have 60 "H" blocks and some lumber in the way.  Like 20 or so 16' treated 6x6's. and 4x4's.  I should move them and dig a trench to put that Romex in pipe so the cows don't disturb it.  I could then use that wire to pull the big wire for main power this winter.

I will be off the internet until this coming Sunday night.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Loading up for a week long construction period at Hippie Ridge.
> My gravel guy has let me down so I will be hauling and unloading 3 pickup loads of 1" minus base rock.
> The prefab cabin shell arrives this Thursday.
> Cathy and I cleared and fixed the incoming road.  3/4 of a mile we blazed thru the woods during the last year.
> The house comes Thursday AM.  I told the guy, "Bring chainsaws and loppers for the county gravel road coming in."
> 
> Once set, I plan to hook up temporary power with some Romex off the meter pole.
> 
> I have 60 "H" blocks and some lumber in the way.  Like 20 or so 16' treated 6x6's. and 4x4's.  I should move them and dig a trench to put that Romex in pipe so the cows don't disturb it.  I could then use that wire to pull the big wire for main power this winter.
> 
> I will be off the internet until this coming Sunday night.


take pictures


----------



## chowderman

a local farm stand with an adjoining 'dip' got . . . 60-80 tons? / mega heap . . .of crushed stone dumped there....
I'll be curious to see what the plans are.

Ii have moved crusted stone - shovels and garden tractor cart....  not gonna' ever do that again.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> take pictures


I did. I'll post on Monday.

Got the site ready by Thursday AM.  Ranthe incoming route and measured to be sure the unit would fit.

Still the Delivery guys managed to ruin the front half or the roofing against a tree trunk.

Unit is OK but the sheet meatal roof needs to be replaced. And one corner needs some carpentry work.

They settled the house on the gravel pad, and we bumped it a bit back and forth.  Level as lake water.  No leveling wedges required. Just as I planned.

I wired it with a 20 amp quad box for starters. 
Set more 1' minus gravel around the base to secure it.
Ordered 24 ton of ballast rock for the front porch retaining wall work.  I'll be setting 120 "H" block retaining wall bricks and back filling with ballast rock.

Then spent two days clearing weeds and junk, burning more of the termite infested lumber, and spraying the long driveway for weeds and grass.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> I did. I'll post on Monday.
> 
> Got the site ready by Thursday AM.  Ranthe incoming route and measured to be sure the unit would fit.
> 
> Still the Delivery guys managed to ruin the front half or the roofing against a tree trunk.
> 
> Unit is OK but the sheet meatal roof needs to be replaced. And one corner needs some carpentry work.
> 
> They settled the house on the gravel pad, and we bumped it a bit back and forth.  Level as lake water.  No leveling wedges required. Just as I planned.
> 
> I wired it with a 20 amp quad box for starters.
> Set more 1' minus gravel around the base to secure it.
> Ordered 24 ton of ballast rock for the front porch retaining wall work.  I'll be setting 120 "H" block retaining wall bricks and back filling with ballast rock.
> 
> Then spent two days clearing weeds and junk, burning more of the termite infested lumber, and spraying the long driveway for weeds and grass.


Sounds like a weekend success. Its always nice to get something big done, I never made it to the work cabin yet, first the dog got the shits, then it started raining here. Not going to get much done outside in the rain. The weather cooled a lot here and no rain forecasted, so the trip is planned for later this week.


----------



## m1west

The weather, time and work is finally going to let me goto the cabin tomorrow. Report upon return


----------



## Gary O'

FrancSevin said:


> I would love to live off grid. I don't believe most people, including my wife, understand what that actually will be like.
> 
> No internet
> Running water if you run, don't walk, to the well or creek
> Laundry isn't a pod tossed in a machine and push a button
> Cooking requires more that defrosting meat and starting the stove.
> Dishes have to be washed BY HAND!
> Leisure time is virtually nonexistent. If you have too much of it, you don't exist for long.
> The garden produces food if you work at it, and learn how to can it.
> The daily routine is the same struggle every day.
> The necessities of life, TP, bacon, scotch become very dear.


I coulda written this

Few actually live off grid in a mountain cabin
Not very many of those that do, stay for long

Leisure time is dear
The rest of it becomes redundant after the first couple years


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

The roof is almost done, water and wind tight. Worse project up there hands down was the roof. I went there Wednesday and it rained so didn't get much done, Thursday I got out there at daylight. There were 36- 15-1/2" z channels that had to be installed on the peak to get above the standing rib, for the ridge cap to snap onto. I was fresh and could sit on the ridge for most of that, but it was still difficult. Next it was time for the ridge cap. The roof is 10 on 12 pitch for the snow, with the new roof its super slippery to where you have to get a run at it on the low roof and the success rate of getting to the top is 50/50 at best. When I got up there I couldn't sit on the ridge anymore due to bending the z channels, so the only way not to slide down is to push your feet out sideways into the ribs with enough force to hold you then work with one hand. There is not a lot of clearance between the inside crimp on the ridge cap and the z channel so snapping them on was no fun at all. The z channels took around 2 hours, the ridge cap took more than 4 hours because of fatigue and many tries. When I got the ridge cap all done I sat down in the cabin for 30 minutes and it was difficult to get back up. The next morning every muscle in my body was hurting from doing isometrics trying not to slide, and I have been working out regular at home. I sealed the lower roof seam with buttle tape just because there are high winds up there when raining and wanted to eliminate any chance of leaking. The upper roof leads over the low roof more than 6" and sealing it was over kill, but whatever, its done. Also I started hemming the roof around the plywood underlayment, I started with the corners because the outside of the corners were not screwed down. I will do that when the z channels are installed for the flashing, that won't happen until I stone the exterior. Its done enough to where its not going to come loose or leak anywhere. When I walked in the cabin when I got there it had been raining off and on for weeks. The first thing I noticed was how dry it felt in there. In the past when it rained a lot it always felt damp and cold. I guess it was worth all the trouble, just didn't fell like it when I was doing it. All the hard structural jobs are done now, its time to move to the finish work. Im really happy with the solar also. Turn the hot water tank on at around 9am, water hot at noon then shut it off, stays hot until the next day. During the day you could run everything  un effecting the battery charge. At night, I used the microwave a couple times, pressure pump when flushing the toilet or using the sink, LED lights, computer etc. Go to sleep around 9pm. Next morning use the coffee maker , pressure pump and microwave before daylight. Full charge is 30.1 volts, in the morning it is still around 23 volts, it goes low voltage and cuts off at 19 volts. When I add a washer/ dryer and refrigerator I will also add another battery pack. All the big stuff like hot water tank and refridgrerator will be on timers. I think the inverters parasitic drain is using as much battery as the appliances at night. I could shut the inverter off but then I couldn't flush the toilet or make coffee in the morning without going to the container and turning it back on.Im wondering if I can set up a remote to turn it on and off from the cabin. If you practice what your mom told you and turn the lights off and don't waist energy its acceptable. The only time I felt short of electricity up there was during the fires last year, solar doesn't work through smoke very well at all. While I was there I disconnected the spring line from the water tank and drained the water from everything in the cabin. Im not sure if I will get back up there before the freeze. Over and out.


----------



## Gary O'

m1west said:


> I was fresh and could sit on the ridge for most of that, but it was still difficult. Next it was time for the ridge cap. The roof is 10 on 12 pitch for the snow, with the new roof its super slippery to where you have to get a run at it on the low roof and the success rate of getting to the top is 50/50 at best. When I got up there I couldn't sit on the ridge anymore due to bending the z channels, so the only way not to slide down is to push your feet out sideways into the ribs with enough force to hold you then work with one hand.


Yeah, I gave my shop roof a 12/12 pitch
Snow load
and
Easy cuts





Heh, metal is extremely slippery

I used an extension ladder on the scaffold to lay on

Wife took a pic when I was laying the felt;




Stretching out with my arm, and my leg the other way for balance, to sink a screw just outa reach, so I didn't have to move that ladder again




Yeah, sore


----------



## m1west

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I gave my shop roof a 12/12 pitch
> Snow load
> and
> Easy cuts
> 
> View attachment 155388
> 
> Heh, metal is extremely slippery
> 
> I used an extension ladder on the scaffold to lay on
> 
> Wife took a pic when I was laying the felt;
> 
> View attachment 155392
> Stretching out with my arm, and my leg the other way for balance, to sink a screw just outa reach, so I didn't have to move that ladder again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sore


Its a lot of fun. Just glad I didn't have to do anything on the back side, the panels are around 14' then around 13' onto rocks, because the cabin sits on a slope the rock foundation  is bout 5' then 8 ' wall


----------



## m1west

My son and I are headed to the work cabin tomorrow returning Sunday. Plan is to haul off the old roofing materials and some other clean up. Also want to start the D7 Cat put it on some wood so its not in the dirt for the winter and tarp the Pony motor, especially the Magneto. Then do some shooting and hiking. The kid found his cabin site up there when we did the roof, now he wants to lay it out where he wants it with stakes. Next year he wants to start on it. Weather forecast says it could snow there next week. Pictures and report on my return.


----------



## FrancSevin

Cabin with temporary deck set


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> View attachment 156572
> Cabin with temporary deck set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156573


Looking good its only work and $$$


----------



## FrancSevin

Eventually, that deck set will be on the back of the cabin.  Two loads of ballast rock will expand the base in front of the cabin and a larger 12X 50 foot deck will be in the front built on top of an "H" block retaining wall.

The house faces west and there is a great view down the valley.

All that said, this weekend is about wall insulation and framing in for two door sets.  Pre-hung double slab glass doors I bought years ago.  One goes where the current front door is, and the other is exactly on the opposite east facing wall.


----------



## m1west

So, went to the work cabin with my son , with the objective of getting rid of the old roofing materials from the re roof. Friday made a dump run up there and on the way back stopped for lunch. The kid ordered steak tacos and I had a bacon cheeseburger and fries, kid ate 3 of his six tacos and took the rest to go. Got back to the cabin and hiked all over looking for water above the home site the kid chose. We found a couple good prospects for a spring and he can explore them later. Next morning I woke up at my usual 4:30. I used my phone for light, I didn't want to turn the main light on as the kid ws still sleeping, or so I thought. Made coffee and was sitting in a chair by Mr Buddy the heater. Thats when I heard the slight moaning of the kid. Seems he ate the rest of his tacos around 9pm before he went down and around midnight he woke up in severe stomach pain. He never got off the mattress all day except to hurl a couple times, by bedtime he was fine again. I strapped the trailer down with the materials to recycle, 90% of the old corrugated roofing is aluminum and likely got a few hundred pounds to take in. Also covered the pony motor on the cat with a tarp. Drained all the water out of the cabin and shut everything down. We got back yesterday around 3 pm. This morning I went to town and accelerated hard in a high gear, they engine reved a little higher then pulled back, I tested it a couple more times, my friggin clutch is going out. Called clutch pro and the want $2200.00 to put a clutch in a Nissan 2x4. Called the auto parts $360.00 for the clutch, pressure plate, throwout and alignment tool as a kit. Guess what I will be doing for a couple days. Forecast says 100% chance of rain/snow Tuesday,Saturday, Sunday and next Wednesday up there. The other thing I encountered was when I drove up the off grid part of the road there were 5 trees blown down across the road on the way up and my cabin neighbor was just there last week. I didn't bring my chainsaw and thought I was screwed. I tried to move them by hand anyway and found they were so dried out it felt like balsa wood or styrofoam. 10" diameter 8' long was maybe 20#. I think over the winter a lot of those dead trees are going to come down. Going to be a cleanup nightmare next year and a big fire hazard until its done.


----------



## m1west




----------



## FrancSevin

Whilst I did get the insulation up on the walls, the door frame-out failed.
1) Crumpy changed the plan to just one of the door sets
2) With the Dodge broke down in St Louis, I couldn't bring the doors down.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> View attachment 156774


My god man, that looks sooooooooooo desolate


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> My god man, that looks sooooooooooo desolate


Yes there is 5 miles of that when you leave the pavement. That area got sterilized in the fire, it burned in weird patterns like fingers, leaving other areas completely untouched.


----------



## m1west




----------



## m1west

First big snow at the work cabin this year and still snowing


----------

